# POSER pictures: ms660 and 390xp Big Oak



## rngrchad (Mar 3, 2009)

Took a few pictures today. Thought you all might enjoy the poses my friend and I took with our beautiful saws. It was a regular photoshoot. I had to get all cleaned up and everything, put makeup on, waxed my eyebrows and my 390. I didn't even sharpen the chains on the saws....just a poser shot you know. Who needs to do any cut'n. LOL. Nothing like working an 11 hour day in the cold only to come home and work some more  It was a wonderful 14degrees! We bucked one of these big oak sticks into firewood rounds. The other stick which is much larger is awaiting warmer weather. I can't believe how easy the rounds split once we quarter sawed them. There's alot of firewood there! Can't believe I'm posting a pic of myself but here goes against everything I've ever said about me doing on the net:











*These pictures are proof Huskies and Stihls can live side by side without fighting:hmm3grin2orange:*

<object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/QiEQUPIrVkY&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/QiEQUPIrVkY&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>


----------



## oldirty (Mar 3, 2009)

what kind of bar is that on the huskizzle?


----------



## rngrchad (Mar 3, 2009)

oldirty said:


> what kind of bar is that on the huskizzle?



The huskizzle(LOL) is running a 32" Oregon Pro-Lite. The stihl is 32" also although it looks much longer in the pic for some reason.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Mar 3, 2009)

rngrchad said:


> These pictures are proof Huskies and Stihls can live side by side without fighting:hmm3grin2orange


Thats cause the Husky knows whose boss


----------



## rngrchad (Mar 3, 2009)

Cedarkerf said:


> Thats cause the Husky knows whose boss



Don't make me post videos :sword:


----------



## Nuzzy (Mar 3, 2009)

But... but... but I want those two saws in MY garage


----------



## rngrchad (Mar 3, 2009)

Nuzzy said:


> But... but... but I want those two saws in MY garage



Yep, Nuzzy, I'm one lucky feller. That 660 is currently staying in the cab of my pickup right alonside the 372 and the 390. Talk about some serious 2stroke firepower! They worked up that 11ft 47" diameter Oak into rounds and then quarted the rounds in less than an hour....unfortunately the second stick has frozen mudd all over the top w/ small gravel and pebbles mixed in it. Needless to say, I tried cleaning it up but still ended up rocking my chain twice. PITA. It don't matter what you tell someone w/ large equipment; they just feel they HAVE TO push the damn logs around just to show how "STRONG" their machine is. Drives me nuts! Even mechanically inclined construction oriented blue-collar guys are clueless about what ruins a chainsaw chain. AHH! That just may be my number one pet-peave in life; folks who needless move wood just for the sake of moving it....then consequently getting it covered in rocks mud and leafs then saying "DUDE JUST CUT IT UP, YOUR CHAIN WILL BE FINE".

Rant off.Sorry bout that...gotta a little sidetracked. Guess I needed to get that off my chest. But yeh, my 390xp owned that 47" piece of oak 
-Chad


<object width="660" height="525"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/-bxGslw6uAI&hl=en&fs=1&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/-bxGslw6uAI&hl=en&fs=1&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="660" height="525"></embed></object>

*?? How do I embed a youtube video?*


----------



## ChiHD (Mar 8, 2009)

rngrchad said:


> Took a few pictures today. Thought you all might enjoy the poses my friend and I took with our beautiful saws. It was a regular photoshoot. I had to get all cleaned up and everything, put makeup on, waxed my eyebrows and my 390. I didn't even sharpen the chains on the saws....just a poser shot you know. Who needs to do any cut'n. LOL. Nothing like working an 11 hour day in the cold only to come home and work some more  It was a wonderful 14degrees! We bucked one of these big oak sticks into firewood rounds. The other stick which is much larger is awaiting warmer weather. I can't believe how easy the rounds split once we quarter sawed them. There's alot of firewood there! Can't believe I'm posting a pic of myself but here goes against everything I've ever said about me doing on the net:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wont believe these saws are yours or that you even know how to start them unless you post pics of yourself working and not being a poser who wishes he cut wood!! Ha ha, and funny how you can tell a guy lives with his parents just from one picture.


----------



## rngrchad (Mar 8, 2009)

ArborCARE(705) said:


> I wont believe these saws are yours or that you even know how to start them unless you post pics of yourself working and not being a poser who wishes he cut wood!! Ha ha, and funny how you can tell a guy lives with his parents just from one picture.



Oh man. ArborCare you busted me good. Nice one. You are right, these saws aren't mine. I borrow them from the local arbor company from time to time so I can get good looking pictures to post here on AS. How'd you know? Unfortunately that is not my parents place or mine  The wood was brought in by some hack who hauls construction material in a Kenworth Semi. Whenever I see him show up to dump logs at this location, I hurry up and get my pictures next to the big ones. But shhh.. don't tell anybody else on AS, or I'm afraid I might lose my credibility.
Seriously.


----------



## ChiHD (Mar 8, 2009)

rngrchad said:


> Oh man. ArborCare you busted me good. Nice one. You are right, these saws aren't mine. I borrow them from the local arbor company from time to time so I can get good looking pictures to post here on AS. How'd you know? Unfortunately that is not my parents place or mine  The wood was brought in by some hack who hauls construction material in a Kenworth Semi. Whenever I see him show up to dump logs at this location, I hurry up and get my pictures next to the big ones. But shhh.. don't tell anybody else on AS, or I'm afraid I might lose my credibility.
> Seriously.



Ha Ha...you are a good sport my friend. You knew something was coming right? Now show us some real tree work rngrchad!!


----------



## rngrchad (Mar 8, 2009)

ArborCARE(705) said:


> Ha Ha...you are a good sport my friend. You knew something was coming right? Now show us some real tree work rngrchad!!



Arborcare, I never had much reason to video any tree work I do until I joined this here AS. Give it a little time and I should have a few good arbor-hack videos to post. I'm just a rockclimber who plays in the tree tops when the opportunity presents itself.....and I'll be damned, as much as you hate me for it, I sure do make a bunch of money on Saturdays and Sundays hanging from SRT hacking things up. Ha.


Here's the 390 clearing up a hickory along for my neighboring farmer. Got some nice firewood out of it.....just to show ya it does run lol.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZPdEvUTiQM


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey Chad I know this guy Arborcare and he's just bustin on ya! Hey don't you find that skip chain cuts slower than reg chain? Good video's. What kind of cam?


----------



## Rftreeman (Mar 10, 2009)

Those sure are some nice saws.......where did you say you lived......


----------



## rngrchad (Mar 10, 2009)

Rickytree said:


> Hey Chad I know this guy Arborcare and he's just bustin on ya! Hey don't you find that skip chain cuts slower than reg chain? Good video's. What kind of cam?



Rickytree, the camera was my buddies Cell Phone. They turned out pretty well huh?

The feel of skip chain on that 32" is really good. I can't describe it but I like running the skip way better than full comp...It seems less aggressive maybe? The Full Comp tends to cut a hair faster (or so it felt I'm not much of a watch-timing cookie cutter LOL) but when I go to sharpen my saws,if full skip is ever so slightly slower, I find the difference is made up on the tailgate of my truck when I have to sharpen it! 

I know that ArborCare is bust'n my balls LOL. I just had to bust him back because I see he does it rather regularly to a few members.....although I would believe he is a bit more qualified to be talking smack about tree-care and whatnot, I certainly enjoy a good fuss....that is at least until it gets me banned right?! Oh one more thing, when ya gonna write a how to on limb-walking...I'm still stuck on the stem!? Later Rickytree.


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 10, 2009)

rngrchad said:


> Oh one more thing, when ya gonna write a how to on limb-walking...I'm still stuck on the stem!? Later Rickytree.


Limb walking is all about tying in as high as you can then pull yourself out to get whatever your getting. Little practice and try to use the rope as much as you can to your advantage. Remember "YOU CAN DO IT"


----------



## rngrchad (Mar 10, 2009)

Rickytree said:


> Limb walking is all about tying in as high as you can then pull yourself out to get whatever your getting. Little practice and try to use the rope as much as you can to your advantage. Remember "YOU CAN DO IT"



Yeh I always felt that part of my problem was just rope height. I've been throwing weight bags by hand for a couple years but just bought a big-shot a month ago. Haven't been using it yet though....I'm thinking my tree-top access is going to be wayyyy easier now. Thanks for the vote of confidence: "YOU CAN DO IT"!
-rngrchad


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 11, 2009)

Your going to love the big shot. Takes alittle getting use to. I find that it is so accurate that I end up hitting the branch I am aiming for. So now i go just alittle higher. Can't wait to get the spiderjack!


----------



## rngrchad (Mar 11, 2009)

Rickytree said:


> Your going to love the big shot. Takes alittle getting use to. I find that it is so accurate that I end up hitting the branch I am aiming for. So now i go just alittle higher. Can't wait to get the spiderjack!



Rickytree, I was practicing with it launching some rocks into the treetops yesterday. You are right, that thing is incredibly accurate! I'll have to look into the spiderjack, as I have been using a gri-gri for my mainstay tool in the tree on srt. It does a decent job paying out line I think, but I've never used anything else other than the blakes hitch knot when on ddrt......anyhow, I did a couple gravy removals yesterday too, but it was a "get in, clean up, get out" type of job so no playing w/ new techniques


----------

